# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه

## الحياة مدرسة

هلا خواتي. انا ولدي اول سنه له في المدرسة صف ثاني ياني إحباط شديد. ماشي كتب ما شئ أوراق عمل أحسها أضعف عن الحكومي لين اللحين ما شئ ولا ورقه عمل ورقه وحده كل أسبوع هاي الورقة حق الماث والانكليش ما شئ كتب براكتس العام كان ولدي في مدرسه الباهية الخاصه كان عندهم وايد كتب ووايد أوراق عمل وكان فاهم شو ماخذين هذي السنه ضايع ما يعرف شو خذوا  :28:  تتوقعون في مجال أغير المدرسة اللحين وبيردولنا مبلغ من اللي دفعناه والمدرسة وايد غاليه علي الفاضي. مايالي رقاد :3: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## الحياة مدرسة

الروضة ممتازة بنتي فيها واللي نقلت ولدها من الامارات الوطنيه وين نقلتيه؟

----------


## شيخه29

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## دمعة الماسة

هلا اختي 
نصيحتي لج اتريي عليهم شويه
بعدها السنة في اولها خليه هالسنة وشوفي إذا في تحسن في مستواه او لا 
لان الكتب تكون في الصف غالباً والاوراق والواجبات يعطونهم كل اسبوع
وإذا حسيتي روحج مب مرتاحه سيري المدرسة وكلمي الادارة

----------


## ام شهد11

نفس المعااناه والله منصدمه واااااااااااااايد من النضاااااااااام
انا قدمت شكوى ياليت كل الامهاات يقدموون شكاااااااااااوي يمكن يقيرووون النظاام
ولدي جريد 2 الله يعيننا بس

----------


## أم روااضي ..

مرحباً خواتي أنا بنتي في قريد ون اول سنه إلها ف المدرسة لين الحين ما قدرت افهم نظامها وبنت في صف اول كيف بتتذكر كل شي اللي تذكره أتقوله والباقي لا بليز ساعدوني شو اسوي ما أراجع لها شي لأني ضايعه ودفتر المتابعة عال فاضي كل يوم يروح ويرد مب فاهمه شي ولا حتى قدرت افهم وحدات التحقيق بليز اللي فاهمه اتساعدني دخيلكم

----------


## أم روااضي ..

وبالنسبة للواجبات الأسبوعية اللي تنطبع من الويب سآيتت تتصلح ولا مراجعه بس ف البيت بالنسبة لبنتي بس اول اسبوع صلحوهن والحين من أسبوعين مايتصلحن او اكثر بليز فيدونا وايد محتارة

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي M

السلام عليكم آم روااضي أنا ولدي grade1 فرع المناصير انتي بنتك ف اي فرع ..... 
الواجبات تتصلح اسبوعيآ .... أنا بعد مب فاهمه نظامهم بس ما قدر احكم لأنهم ف بدايه السنه ... بالنسبة لدفتر المتابعة ركزي على الخطه لشهر 10 بتحصلي على كل مربع في لون .. مثلآ اللون الاخضر اعلى مستوى وبعده اللون الأصفر وبعده الأزرق وبعده الأحمر .. ف انتي بتعرفي بنتك كيف مستواها اليومي من اللون .... أنا الحمد لله ولدي كله أخضر للحين ... رغم انه في اولاد جايبين الألوان الثانيه ... واذا تقديري سيري المدرسه وتفهمني منهم .....

----------


## أم روااضي ..

هلا فديتج أنا بنتي فرع المناصير بس الواجبات ماتتصلح من كم اسبوع في كلاس مس سارة اللي فاهم شي في pyp بليز يفهمني

----------


## أم روااضي ..

بالنسبة لخطة الشهر هل هو المستوى او السلوكيات ف الصف

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي M

على ما اعتقد الاثنين السلوكيات و المستوى ..... 
أنا ولدي عند ms babbet كل يوم أتصلح الواجبات ،يمكن بنتج ما تعطيها الأوراق..
تأكدي من المس أحسن شي سري المدرسه ... Pyp هذا عن شو !!!!

----------


## أم روااضي ..

اعتقد الغلط من بنتي بروح المدرسة قريب وطرشت إيميل للمس انبها ع هالموضوع مكتوب ف الجدول مالهم هالماده معرفتها بس فهمت انها شامله للعلوم وحدات التحقيق

----------


## الوردة الجورية

خواتي نظام الدراسة في المدرسة امريكي
يعني اليهال ماياخذون كتب للبيت الا للضرورة
ويعتمد النظام على توسعة مدارك الطفل وبناء شخصيته بالدرجة الاولى مب حش كتب مثل المناهج العربية او البريطانية
عندي اختي الصغيرة الله يحفظها في هذي المدرسة من الكيجي 1 لين الصف الخامس 
اصبري عليهم من الصف الثالث بيزيد ضغط الدراسة والواجبات
الحلو انهم يتعلمون في الصف
مايحتاج مدرسين خصوصي في البيت
فمستوى تدريس المعلمة في الصف يبين على الطلبة من خلال التقييم
على فكرة
التقييم عندهم يكون بشكل مستمر،، لكن حق الامتحانات يرسلون اوراق مراجعة للبيت قبل الامتحان بيومين او اسبوع تقريباً

----------


## الوردة الجورية

PYP
Primary Years Program
برنامج السنوات الاولى او التأسيسية (الروضة والابتدائي)

----------


## الوردة الجورية

خواتي اشوف المدرسة السنة غيرت نظامها خاصة العربي احسه سار ضعيييييييف ابد ابد ماعندهم نسخ والإملاء جدا بسيط الصف الخامس املاءهم مستوى أول وثاني ابتدائي ومايدرسونهم من كتاب الوزارة وتقولي المعلمة بس بنعطيهم درسين او ثلاثة خلال السنة الدراسية اذا شي منه مناسب لمنهجهم الجديد
منهجهم الجديد اعطاء الطالبات قصص فقط!!!!!
ويتناقشون القصة لتقوية اللغة عندهم!!! اذا النسبة الكبيرة عرب والاجانب في مدرسة البنات معدودات اي لغة اللي بيقونها؟؟!!! بالعكس اشوف مستواهم نزل
واحنا شو كان مقوي لغتنا العربية غير كثرة النسخ والإملاء؟؟!!

وشغلة ثانية الطلاب المتأخرين دقايق الصبح يوقفونهم برع المدرسة في الشارع وكتبت موضوع عن هذا الشي يعني طلاب الصف الخامس لين الثانوي برع المدرسة منظر يقققققهر،، يعني كيف ارسل ولدي المدرسة واكون مطمنة وحضرته مهيّت عند الدريولية والتكاسي والسيايير المارة في الشارع؟؟؟؟!!!!!
اختربت المدرسة

----------


## Fatemahema

اعذريني بس ممكن سؤال ؟ هي مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه حكومي؟اصلي بفكري ادخل بنتي حكومي

----------


## عيناويه خجاجه

> اعذريني بس ممكن سؤال ؟ هي مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه حكومي؟اصلي بفكري ادخل بنتي حكومي


لا مش حكومي

----------


## simin

السلام عليكم، 
خواتي والله اني وايد مصدومة في المدرسة وكمان عملت بحث علي غوغل علي مدرس ابني وجدت هي البروفايل ماله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffbarab/
وشوفت اني لازم انصحكم ...

----------


## Diana Sy

> السلام عليكم، 
> خواتي والله اني وايد مصدومة في المدرسة وكمان عملت بحث علي غوغل علي مدرس ابني وجدت هي البروفايل ماله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffbarab/
> وشوفت اني لازم انصحكم ...


أختي المدرس الأجنبي شو بتتوقعي البروفايل ماله!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## munamoor

*â€‹مدرسة الامارات الوطنية للاسف من سي الى أسوء*

----------


## عنودان

انا ولدي ف مدرسة الامارات الوطنية، وابد مب عاجبني تعليمهم وما افكر اخلي ولدي عندهم السنة الياية...
يا ليت اللي تعرف مدرسة زينة في مدينة بوظبي تخبرنا..ابي مدرسة تهتم بالعربي والدين والانجليزي في نفس الوقت...

----------


## عنودان

يا الله بنات نتريا ردودكم؟؟؟

----------

